# Anyone going to Dubrovnik mid September?



## pricilla (Sep 4, 2006)

My wife and I are looking to depart UK (Dover) about 19th September heading for Dubrovnik via Germany, Austria etc and perhaps return via Italy. Anyone else going at that time? Any recent tips for us?
Cheers


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A few things which spring immediately to mind. 

Don't miss Plitvika lakes, you can park a motorhome in their car park if you don't want to make more than a day of it by staying at the local campsite. 

Try to visit Split if you can, whilst Dubrovnik is in a beautiful setting and has the interest of the old walled town, now fully repaired, I found Split had more variety to offer. 

Don't use the coast road north of Zaton to Karlobag Route 2 or the E65. It is in a terrible state which is a shame because its a nice if somewhat tortuous drive. They were working on its repair in June but I cannot imagine it being finished yet? 

Expect to pay an average of £20 per night camping fee. Take leveling blocks 

Do drive with dipped headlights on all the time, it is the law. Side lights won't do and you will get pulled up and fined on the spot if you do not. 

Watch out for the ice cream parlours, they are addictive and definitely not good for the figure.

Enjoy your trip 


peedee


----------



## pricilla (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks pee dee. Did you buy insurance for the Bosnian section of the Split/Dubrovnik road at the start/finish?
We are thinking of taking the ferry across to Ancona from/either Split/Dubrovnik. Any comments?
Thanks again


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have no comments on the ferry crossing you are thinking about.
Re travel through Bosnia, we could not get insurance and took the risks, we were not checked at the border crossings where we drove slowly through.

One thing I forgot to mention and that is take a copy of your passport details.
All campsites in Croatia require your passport and to avoid losing sight of it, 
it is quick and easy to give them a copy of the main page which they will give you back on checking out. I think they have to register your details with the police.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> I have no comments on the ferry crossing you are thinking about.
> Re travel through Bosnia, we could not get insurance and took the risks, we were not checked at the border crossings where we drove slowly through.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention and that is take a copy of your passport details.
> ...


Pete,

We make photo copy of all our documents, passports, insurance certificate/green card, driving licence/IDP's, ferry booking, vehicle registration document, VED (tax disc), contact details back home, credit cards/phone numbers for stopping cards, CCI and make a few copies of your European Health Card. Portugal & Spain will need a copy if/when you seek treatment.

We also take a detailed inventory of everything in the van, this is sometimes needed when you go outside the EU and it's very useful if you are unfortunate to be broken into, you will then have a complete copy of everything in the van.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Great list, Don, and good advice. Printing off and saving for 'future trips'.

Thanks.

Gerald


----------

